# Need advice about CATVOS 4in lift



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

If I buy this lift can I keep my stock Axels r get new ones because I remember readi g somewhere that u didn't have to buy new Axels any advice and pictures or any info at all would help thanks


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

PM fi;thyredneck..he has one now..he went down from a 6" a couple months ago


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The 4" Catvos does use stock length axle bars. The only thing you should be aware of is that it runs a pretty hard angle, stock axles will work for awhile, but they don't like harsh angles combined with big tires and a heavy thumb. Catvos does use Super ATV axles (Rhino axles) in their 4" sometimes instead of Gorilla....its cheaper. I have Gorilla axles....but Scott did something special for me when I traded in my 6" for the 4" he let me keep my cv joints from the 6" and gave me new axle bars... which gives me 19 spline axles in front and 22 spline rears. The normal setup is 19s all the way around, but he felt I needed the bigger stuff due to how my bike is built 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

How much wider did the 4 inch make your bike? Did it stretch the wheelbase?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The 4" is identical to stock as far as length and width. The difference is where the shock mounts are welded to the a-arms is closer in to the frame, heavy duty tie-rods, the pads that the ball joints bolt to are at a slightly different angle to cure the strain that normally is put on the ball joints with a 2" lift on stock suspension, and the overall construction of the lift in general is just superior to factory....Catvos does not use lightweight material to build their lifts (hence the reason they come with a lifetime warranty) 

With that being said, Honestly if one was to grab up some 3/16" or 1/4" x 1" or 1 1/4" flatbar or small channel iron they could fabricate a new set of shock mounts on their factory a-arms, throw in some spring spacers (Catvos uses them standard on the 4" lift if you have factory springs...not needed for HL springs) and get a good set of tie-rods and axles you'd save yourself the $2600 that they charge for this lift and only be out what it cost for axles and tie-rods (personally...I'd have some built) Don't get me wrong, I like my 4", but I really miss my 6" Catvos that I had before it. That lift widened out the stance by a total of +5", and also had raked a-arms to stretch out the wheelbase as well. Awesome lift, but not good for dry trail riding (burned up boots). The 4" is just a little over emphasized. Its a good lift, and does have more ground clearance than most bikes on a 2" lift....but not enough to justify the price.


----------

